# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  gradient tool in gimp not working

## thesonisshining

i am trying to create a gradient that fades from black to transparent.
normally i would choose the gradient tool and choose foreground to trans setting, and then simply drag across the picture and it works.
i keep trying this but there is no fade it is just a balck block*.

* see image below

----------


## thesonisshining

does anyone here today know how to fix this?
please help me. it makes it hard to work without a functional gradient tool.

----------


## psyopper

Post the source of your file if you can, that would be rather helpful.

In your gradient tool ensure that:

Opacity: 100%
Mode: Normal
Gradient: FG to Transparent
Offset: 0.0
Shape: Linear
Repeat: None

Dithering and supersampling are up to you.

----------


## thesonisshining

thank you so much. i tried that last night but i must have missed something. thanks again that fixed everything.

----------

